# assembled Home Theatre - Info needed



## choudang (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi guys ... its gud to see this forum after such a long time ... just need some info regarding the subject ...

My bro wants to buy home theatre from sony and he has two choices DAV-TZ210 and DAV-DZ310, costing @ 13K and 17K. the main diff is the audio return channel with 310.

Now, just had some discussion with my frnds and they are suggesting to go for assembled one instead of going for sony or else. as per them we should go for a decent multi channel ampli, good speaker with bluetooth and go for sony dvd with HD.

I am not able to find out the costs of ampli and speaker as well as the make. can you guys suggest me the both, budget is 10k (ampli+spkr)


----------



## freshseasons (Jun 17, 2010)

Considering i have already pointed out that you have posted this in the wrong section ( Query in Random news Strange ) your safest bet is to go for Philips HTIB.
  For 10K forget any decent Amp and we cannot even get started on Speaker with this budget.
  Get Philips HTIBs.Not only they beat entry level Onkyos etc but are great value for money.
  You cannot even compare Philips HTIB with Sony.There are totally class apart.


----------

